# UK drought revealing archaeological sites



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

https://weather.com/en-GB/unitedkingdom/weather/news/2018-07-11-uk-weather-heatwave-hot-dry-ancient-ruins-historical-wales

Drought in the UK is causing some old archaeological sites to stand out in the fields. Pretty cool.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I heard a story about this on the radio. Yes kewl!


----------

